# combining WM accounts online



## hintok (Mar 25, 2016)

I have two WorldMark accounts and need to move the credits from one account into the other.  Can someone tell me how to do this on line?  I have 2 RCI reservations on hold, but want to combine my accounts before I book.  Thanks


----------



## rhonda (Mar 25, 2016)

There is an online form for requesting the transfer -- but know that processing the request requires manual attention from the Owner Care team during the work week.

To find the form:
a) Log in to the Worldmark Site using the account _from_ which you intend to transfer credits.
b) Navigate to the 'Online Reference Library' from the left-edge list of options.
c) On the resulting page, find "Credit Assignments" under the Forms heading.

The "fine print" below the [Submit] button says:





> An Owner may assign by gift, rental or otherwise up to two times his or her annual Vacation Credit allocation each Anniversary year without being subject to a transaction fee. Further Vacation Credit assignments during the same Anniversary year may be subject to a $35 transaction fee, per assignment, as determined by the Club Board.
> Vacation Credits borrowed from future years are not eligible for assignment.
> Housekeeping services are eligible to assignment when assigned in combination with a minimum of 5,000 Vacation Credits.
> In order to request a Vacation Credit assignment, the account that is assigning Vacation Credits must be current.
> ...


----------



## hintok (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks Rhonda.  That is what I was looking for.


----------



## herindoors911 (Apr 13, 2016)

Permanent accounts have to be transferred via the Transfer Department....  Cost is $299 and paperwork has to be witnessed by a Notary.


----------

